# Rip Sweet Baxter



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*LAST NIGHT MY 46 YEAR OLD FIREMAN BROTHER IN AUSTIN CALLED ME--HE IS THE ONE THAT CAME AND GOT ME FOR HURRIANE IKE--AND I KNEW BY HIS VOICE SOMETHING WAS WRONG. THEY HAVE A 21 YEAR OLD DAUGHTER WHO IS A SENIOR AWAY IN COLLEGE, AND A 16 YEAR OLD SON WHO GOT A CA FOR HIS 16TH BIRTHDAY. I THOUGHT SOMETHING HAD HAPENED TO ONE OF THEIR KIDS.*

*I SAID . "MNICKEY, WHAT IS WRONG?" AND HE STARTED TO CRY AND SAID "I LOST MY BUDDY, MY BAXTER" bAXTER WAS 1 1/2 YEAR OLD CAT THAT THOUGHT HE WAS A DOG. HE WOULD GET IN MICKEY'S LAP AND REAR UP AND LICK MICK'S FACE, JUST LIE A LAP DOG WOULD DO. HE WOULD FOLLOW MICKEY AROUND LIKE A DOG WHEN MICKEY WALKED THIR DOG, MACY, BAXTER OLOED. ANYTIME MICKEY CALLED, HE ALWAYS HAD TO TELL ME BAXTER'S LATEST ANTICS.*

*THEY HAVE A GREEN BELTBEHIND THEIR HOUSE--WOODS, A SMALL STREAM, A POND. tHERE ARE WALKNG PATHS THRU IT. bAXTER LOVED TO SIT ON THEIR DECK AND WATCH THE TRAIL FOR PEOPLE OR ANIMALS. TWODAYS AGO HE LEFT THE PATIO. mICKEY AND ANNETTE HUTED FOR HIM, TOOK MACY THINKNG MAYBE SHE COULD FIND HIM. WHEN THEY WENT DOWN BY THE POND, THERE WRE SOME DED DUCKS THERE MICK WALKS MACY THERE ALL THE TIME AND HAD NEER SEEN DEAD DUCKS. ASKING AROUND HE FINDS HIS NEIGHBOR'S CAT IS MISSING ALSO.*

*YESTERAY HE FOUND BAXTER . I DID NOT QUITE UNDERSTAND WHERE, BUT IT WAS NEIGHBOR'S YARD. HE WAS STARTING TO DECOMPOSE SO MICK COULD NOT TELL IF HE HAD BEEN ATTCKED AND KILLED OR IF POSSIBILY HE HAD GOTTEN POISON. BUT WITH 3 DED DUCKS AND 2 MISSING CATS ALL AT THE SAME TIME, IT SEEMS A LITTLE SUSPICIOUS, LIKE POSIBLE POISONED BREAD WAS PUT OUT.*

*BAXTER WAS A SPECIAL KITTY THAT THOUGHT HE WA A DOG AND MY BROTHER I SO UPSET AND IS REALLY MISSING "HI BUDDY" AS HE ALWAYS CALLED BAXTER. JUST WANTED TO PAY TRIBUTE TO A SPECIAL KITTY.,*


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

RIP, sweet Baxter. Please give your brother my condolences.


----------



## donnaj03 (Jan 30, 2008)

*OH how sad. My thoughts will be with your brother. His heart is breaking I can tell from you post. *
*Not easy losing any pet, regardless of what kind it is, it's family, our friends and companions.*
*Hugs to you all.*
*Donna.*


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

How heartbreaking. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

I am so sorry for your brothers loss. That is just awful. 

R.I.P. Baxter


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Sorry for your brothers loss of Baxter, very sad.
RIP Sweet Baxter.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your brother's loss of Baxter. RIP sweet Baxter.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Please tell your brother how sorry I am for his loss RIP Baxter


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So sorry*

Please tell your brother how sorry I am for his tragic loss of BAXTER.:no::no:

We know that Baxter will be waiting for him at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

How sad! Rest in peace Baxter. You were loved!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am so sorry for your brother's loss. We had a kitty that thought she was a dog too. She was my Mom's best friend and would follow her from room to room. One day we found her dead under my mother's car. She had been poisoned. We knew who did it, a neighborhood bully, but could not prove it. This same kid killed 2 of our cats. I hope your brother finds out the cause of these suspicious deaths and can put an end to it.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

That is so sad - please pass on my best wishes to your brother.

Run free and sleep softly Baxter


----------



## Nan (Jul 21, 2007)

Please give your brother my condolences. Losing a pet to a possible poisoning is such a horrible way to die. Poor kitty...


----------

